# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در نصب zend

## redhat2

سلام به دوستان ، من یه سوال داشتم ، 
من Zend 1 را نصب کردم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینه که من آدرس بارم به این صورت  هستش http://localhost/zfproject/public/index (به شکل تصویر شماره 1 )  زمانی که فقط خوده localhost را مزنم این تصویر (2) را میاره ، من میخوام  که که هنگامی که localhost را میزنم تصویر شماره 1 بیاد ولی نمیشه ، میشه  یه راهی را به من پیشنهاد بدین .گ
من دو فایل httpd و httpd-vhosts را تغییر ندادم ، میشه تغییرات را بگید ، ممنون !

----------


## mahdi_1986

فقط کافی هستس توی httpd.conf خط  DocumentRoot  را به 
"c:/wamp/www/zfproject/public" 
عوض کنی و بعدش apachi را یکبار Restart کنی.

----------

